# night time



## iago

is it normal that from 11pm-3am only ice/cracked out or crazy people pick you up? or was it just unlucky of me to get 3 rides in one night with crazy/VERY drugged out people as rides? night time is a wierd time to hitch.


----------



## kai

i've gotten lots of decent rides at night...I've also gotten drugged out crack heads picking me up in the daytime. although I don't know where you were hitchhiking, maybe if its a slower area with lots of drugs the odd's are a little more likely that the people driving around at night are doing so cause they are on speed/crack, can't sleep and need something to do, spot a hitchhiker and think...now I have someone to to talk to for a bit.


----------



## Marik

*kai wrote:*


> can't sleep and need something to do, spot a hitchhiker and think...now I have someone to to talk to for a bit.



As a former meth head, I can vouch for that one!


----------



## Clit Comander

i usuually don't hitch at night i get drunk and pass out. My rule is ride at night, hitch during the day.


----------



## Mouse

yeah, I concur. hitching at night has never been a good idea to me. 

plus I think you get the longest and best rides when you start out early and get people leaveing for long trips in the morning. Can't do that very well if you've bene up all night. 

the only crackheads I've encountered hitching have been during the mid-day though. meh? dunno. life is crazy.


----------



## Dillinger

Girl and I walk out of a yard, down the street, sit down beside a pay phone at a gas station having a bite for a bit one night (real fuckin boondocks - the place we were - never want to end up there again) Think about hitchin instead of waiting to catch out the next day but finally decide not to hitch at night when this car comes up from the right.
Stops.
Goes foward a bit.
Stops.
Backs up a bit.
Stops.
Comes into this dead parking lot, circles, leaves.
Comes out again.
Stops.
Foward Fast.
Stops.
Backs up so headlights are on us.
Stops.
I wave.
No knife or anything, but a socket that matches up to a roll of nickels, I reach for that and grab it tight.
Goes to the right.
Stops.
Speeds off the way he came.
Never came back.... like he just came out to do that? Makes no sense to me. Ever since that night she and I swore we'd never fuck with someone whose not our friend. Still have a bit of a bellyache from that night.
Eh, I won't be doing any night-time hitchhiking.


----------



## kai

The only problem I've had hitching at night is people saying they couldn't see me, or just not getting rides altogether and having to wait till the morning.


----------



## Mouse

dill, sounds like a tweeker on the prowl to me. hehe.


i guess if you're super desperate to leave a place or in a super hurry to get someplace, you'd risk hitching at night. but all signs point to "BAD IDEA"


----------



## Labea

dont all hitchiker horror films start at night? haha


----------



## Dillinger

Mouse said:


> dill, sounds like a tweeker on the prowl to me. hehe.
> 
> 
> i guess if you're super desperate to leave a place or in a super hurry to get someplace, you'd risk hitching at night. but all signs point to "BAD IDEA"



Yeah we sat there for hours before walking back to the woods beside the yard debating who it couldave been. I thought the same, tweeker on the prowl but it couldave been a cop looking out for mischeif and etc. but what kinda cop does all that without saying, "please approach the vehicle" haha
scary shit. no hitchin at night forever! unless you know, unless circumstances call specifically for that.


----------



## Mouse

Labea said:


> dont all hitchiker horror films start at night? haha



mwahahah 

Kill all the little girls and their boyfriends and bury them in your basement. 


if you get into a car that has it's seats all covered in plastic... i think you're shit outta luck.


----------



## Beegod Santana

truck stops are good to hit up at night, lots of tweeker (or just caffine junkie) truckers like to pick up people to talk to to stay awake. I never hitch in small towns at night, that's just a gauranteed way to meet the local meth/crack head. Cities are give and take, sometimes you get a buisness man making a nighttime drive to an early morning meeting who buys you beer and breakfast, sometimes you get a gay man smoking hubbas with a trunk full of weed who tries to pay you $200 to let him suck your dick, its all give and take.


----------



## veggieguy12

kai wrote:


> The only problem I've had hitching at night is people saying they couldn't see me, or just not getting rides altogether and having to wait till the morning.



Yeah, that's the worst I can say of it. On Thanksgiving of '07 I waited in the freezing cold under the streetlamp at an on-ramp, just getting passed-by for two hours; seems crazy to expect any better.
I have a hard enough time getting picked-up in daylight, I can't imagine it going well at night.

How does anyone get seen enough to make drivers feel comfortable enough to pick you up? Truck stops?


----------



## Clit Comander

Luck!?


----------



## Mouse

veggieguy12 said:


> kai wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I've had hitching at night is people saying they couldn't see me, or just not getting rides altogether and having to wait till the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does anyone get seen enough to make drivers feel comfortable enough to pick you up? Truck stops?
Click to expand...


picking the nice long on ramp is the best bet. some places have tiny ones and people fly by you without noticing. long ones are great but not always available. A nice big smile seems to work. 

my theory is that if someone wants to pick you up, they will. doesn't matter what lil tricks you do, it's all up to them.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Smiling really is all you can do to increase your chance of being picked up I feel. Scowling might make someone who would've othwise picked you up decide against it. Oh ya, being white and speaking english will def. help you in the states.


----------



## Mouse

Beegod Santana said:


> Smiling really is all you can do to increase your chance of being picked up I feel. Scowling might make someone who would've othwise picked you up decide against it. Oh ya, being white and speaking english will def. help you in the states.




sometimes looking sad makes people pick you up.


----------



## iago

Mouse said:


> sometimes looking sad makes people pick you up.



or gets you mad boozes kick downs. and who needs to go anywhere when somone just gave you a 30 rack or a half gallon?
haha scumbag core.


----------



## Benny

I was walking in the middle of the night down a freeway in Virginia and a car swerved over and knocked me into a snow drift. I heard them laughing as they drove away. I try to stay off the freeways at night unless I'm freezing to death.


----------



## dVEC

FUCK night hitching. If I'm really desperate to make miles I'll set up at a gas station and fly a sign and talk to folks coming out, but definitely wouldn't even try on the road or ramp. I know in Maine it's illegal to hitchhike only specifically after dark.

Sometimes though I've been stuck and had to walk the shoulder at night, and that's pretty much my Least Favorite Activity, especially going across bridges. God damn that shit's dangerous. I always keep a hi-visibility construction vest in my pack for just that reason... and it also makes a handy disguise at times. Definitely recommend acquiring one, the one I've got only weighs like an ounce.


----------



## creativitysucks

I absolutely will NOT hitch at night! I've tried it a few times and was damn near hit by several vehicles. Everyone who stopped was a fucking weirdo. I'm good on that.


----------



## marc

ive never had a problem hitchin at night. i was hitching out of grand junction colorado at night,by myself, drunk as fuck and within 30 minutes some guy pulls over and gave me a ride a couple hundred miles, a pack of cigarettes, and kept giving me beers the entire ride.


----------



## NancyLove

Bahahahahaha


----------



## Meske

I've never hitched at night, and I'm definitely more likely to pick someone up when its light out.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

hitching at night is normally just stupid and north worth the effort. i stood outside the flying J on the west side of amarillo from like 10pm-1am in multiple locations once , and every looked at me like some freak. "normal" ppl generally wont pick u up at night, and "strange" people will, course like someone else said, theyre not so much strange, as they are doped up and want someone to talk to. i normally find a place to camp, or if im really worried ill just fuck trying to get a ride and start walking.


----------



## Pheonix

when the sun goes down I put away the hitching sign and break out the spanging sign


----------

